# Very late NCT. Can I get next year's done at the same time?



## Bedlam (6 Nov 2014)

Hi 

My car was due for NCT last April and I only spotted this in September (No reminder received). Car is now booked for December next.

I was thinking as the test will be due again in April 2015 and with the introduction of the 3 month advance booking facility would I be better off cancelling and rearranging the NCT for January 2015 and paying for 2 NCT's and asking for 2 certificates at the time 1 for back to April 2014 and 1 for April 2015.

This would save me having to visit the NCT twice in the space of a couple of months

Has anyone tried this approach? or do people think it would be allowed?

Thanks

Bedlam


----------



## delgirl (6 Nov 2014)

Think perhaps everyone is not aware that from early December, failure to have a valid NCT Certificate will attract a fine and 3 penalty points!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Nov 2014)

Bedlam said:


> My car was due for NCT last April and I only spotted this in September (No reminder received). Car is now booked for December next.


.

I thought that I was bad not noticing for about two months that it was out of date. 

You should try to get a cancellation and get it done as soon as possible.  You would kick yourself if you got 3 penalty points. 

I am amazed that they could not set up some sort of text or email reminder system. 

Brendan


----------



## Bedlam (6 Nov 2014)

Hi Brendan,

My understanding is that if you are stopped by the Gardai and have a copy of your NCT Booking Confirmation in your possession then they cannot apply 3 penalty points.

Therefore if I moved my date to January could I get the 2 tests done at the 1 time is my thinking

Thanks

Bedlam


----------



## Setanta12 (6 Nov 2014)

Bedlam said:


> My understanding is that if you are stopped by the Gardai and have a copy of your NCT Booking Confirmation in your possession then they cannot apply 3 penalty points.
> 
> Therefore if I moved my date to January could I get the 2 tests done at the 1 time is my thinking



Hmmm ... need anyone ever go for an NCT ever again; continually book then cancel NCTs keeping the confirmations in the car!  Ingenious!


----------



## vandriver (6 Nov 2014)

Have you tried actually booking an Nct?The Dublin centres are booked solid till mid January 2015!


----------



## Leo (6 Nov 2014)

Bedlam said:


> My understanding is that if you are stopped by the Gardai and have a copy of your NCT Booking Confirmation in your possession then they cannot apply 3 penalty points.



That's not correct, in the majority of cases, they will choose not to prosecute, as up until early December, doing so would means a day in court for the Garda and the driver, with a penalty of up to 5 points. From December, not having a valid NCT will become a fixed charge offence, so the Gardai are much more likely to apply the letter of the law. They may apply leniency at their discretion, but are less likely to do so in cases where it has expired so long ago. Anyone can fake a copy of an appointment letter, and the Gardai have no way of verifying them at the scene.






Bedlam said:


> My car was due for NCT last April and I only spotted this in September  (No reminder received). Car is now booked for December next.
> 
> I was thinking as the test will be due again in April 2015 and with the  introduction of the 3 month advance booking facility would I be better  off cancelling and rearranging the NCT for January 2015 and paying for 2  NCT's and asking for 2 certificates at the time 1 for back to April  2014 and 1 for April 2015.



You can do that, but you will be running the risk of points should you be stopped at any point. If you chance it, then you will have to pay the fee twice, but the cert will be valid for 12 months starting April 2015.


----------



## RichInSpirit (6 Nov 2014)

Motor tax is a bigger concern for me. I go months without it at times and feel like a fugative.


----------



## peteb (6 Nov 2014)

RichInSpirit said:


> Motor tax is a bigger concern for me. I go months without it at times and feel like a fugative.



That's because you are.  But lets not go off topic.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Nov 2014)

vandriver said:


> Have you tried actually booking an Nct?The Dublin centres are booked solid till mid January 2015!



Yes, I posted about it here.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=155224

My cert was due to expire in mid May 2011.
I only twigged this on 9 May.
 July was the earliest date online. 
Based on advice on Askboutmoney, I kept ringing them and I got an appointment for 25th May in Fonthill

It was a bit out of the way, but much better than driving around without a valid  NCT.


----------



## Setanta12 (6 Nov 2014)

Similar to the above stories, I was one of those people 'forgetting' to get their NCT done on time.  With a February deadline I waited until Jul/Aug before getting it done.

The other week the NCT people contacted me to say if I rushed it through again before mid-November this year, they would issue a cert valid until November 2016.  (Otherwise I would try renew in the usual course of events before February 2015 for a Cert which would last to February 2016)

I'll let you know how I get on in my NCT next week !


----------



## Drakon (8 Nov 2014)

Kildavin said:


> Hmmm ... need anyone ever go for an NCT ever again; continually book then cancel NCTs keeping the confirmations in the car!  Ingenious!




If you get into an accident and it goes to court you'll probably lose the case due to the car being unroadworthy.


----------



## RichInSpirit (8 Nov 2014)

peteb said:


> That's because you are.  But lets not go off topic.



I'm happy to report that I taxed my car last week so I'm no longer a fugative


----------

